# Santa brought me an A6000 for Christmas (first impression)



## greybeard

I've been using a Nikon D7000 for the past 2 years and have several lenses and accessories for it.  The A6000 interested me because of size and features.  Mine is black and came with the standard 16-50 kit lens.  Charging the battery involves using a USB wal-wart that connects directly to the camera and takes several hours to charge.  I ordered a 3rd party charger and 2 extra batteries ahead of time for around $25.  They seem to work just fine.  I also ordered a Nikon G and a Minolta MD lens adapter ahead of time so I can play around with some of my other lenses.  I just ordered a Nissin i40S flash that should be here next week.  I'll probably get the 55-200 e eventually to go with it.  The camera reminds me a little of my old Sony 828.  It is a mirrorless design but with a fixed zoom.  The A6000 is tiny and will fit in your coat pocket.  It is comfortable to shoot with as it has an eyelevel finder as well as the viewing screen.  I shot about 100 frames with it so far and the IQ is OK.  I'm only shooting JPEG for now as the 16-50 kit lens has so much distortion that I'm just letting the camera do the correction.  I've pixel peeped a few shots and I can honestly say that the sensor is much sharper than this 16-50 lens but, it is OK for just general stuff.  There are many many gimmicky features that the serious photographer will pass over, they clutter up the menus and I think I can move them around so as to get them out of my way.

Things I like so far:
1.  11 frames per second.  It sounds like a sewing machine maxed out.  Unreal.
2.  Auto Focus.  Fast and accurate.
3.  Manual Focus.  Much better than any dSLR
4.  Ability to adapt any lens.  I've tried my Nikon 35mm and 16-85 DX and they manually focuses like a rangefinder.  Works better than I expected.
5.  Size, lite and fits in your pocket
6.  Pop up flash.  Works well, I even mounted my old Nikon SB28, set it on automatic ISO 400 and f/8  engaged the pop up flash too.  They both fired and the exposure was good.  I bounced the SB28 and the exposure was even better.  Not too bad.
7.  Look and feel,
8.  The sensor, 24mp is outstanding.  You can even use the digital zoom to make the 16-50 like a 16-200 and the results are still usable.

Things I don't like so far:
1.  Too many useless functions.  (nuf said)
2.  Placement of the SD card in the battery compartment.  Hard to get to.
3.  IQ of the 16-50 kit lens.  I'm guessing that it is because it is so small.  Distortion is so bad that I don't even fool with Raw files.  I'll be waiting for a deal on a Zeiss 16-70 f/4 though I'm not holding my breath. 
4.  Lens selection is pretty spotty at this time.  Sony needs to beef up their E mount selection, especially for their crop frame mirrorless.

Where will I go with this?  Hard to say, I'm pretty heavily invested in Nikon Lenses and Nikon is still my main squeeze but, the A6000 sure is fun.


----------



## greybeard

Update
I shot some RAW today and LR 5.xx jumped all over it.  Had the proper lens correction and all.  Not as bad as I thought.  I download the "PlayMemories" app for my Android phone.  This lets you control the phone remotely with your phone.  VERY COOL


----------



## JustJazzie

How's the AF speed? Have you used the tracking yet?


----------



## greybeard

JustJazzie said:


> How's the AF speed? Have you used the tracking yet?


AF is real fast and the tracking does work like it is suppose to.


----------



## goodguy

greybeard said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the AF speed? Have you used the tracking yet?
> 
> 
> 
> AF is real fast and the tracking does work like it is suppose to.
Click to expand...

I only heard good things about the a6000, in its price range is a lot of camera but as you mentioned before the lens selection is the Achilles heel of all current Sony cameras.
With a good reasonably price lens selection Sony could become a leader in the camera market.


----------



## JustJazzie

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the AF speed? Have you used the tracking yet?
> 
> 
> 
> AF is real fast and the tracking does work like it is suppose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only heard good things about the a6000, in its price range is a lot of camera but as you mentioned before the lens selection is the Achilles heel of all current Sony cameras.
> With a good reasonably price lens selection Sony could become a leader in the camera market.
Click to expand...

I'm not too happy with how my nex7 has held up. Hopefully the a6000 has these issues fixed. Maybe I'll pick up a used one in a year or so!


----------



## greybeard

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the AF speed? Have you used the tracking yet?
> 
> 
> 
> AF is real fast and the tracking does work like it is suppose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only heard good things about the a6000, in its price range is a lot of camera but as you mentioned before the lens selection is the Achilles heel of all current Sony cameras.
> With a good reasonably price lens selection Sony could become a leader in the camera market.
Click to expand...

Sony has the resources they just need to make up their mind which direction they want to go.  I think there must be an inner struggle between the E mount and A mount divisions of the company.


----------



## gsgary

Get adapters and get cheap but quality lenses off ebay, lens selection for me is not an issue because I won't be buying any


----------



## greybeard

From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec


----------



## gsgary

What shot


----------



## greybeard

gsgary said:


> What shot


I guessing that the shot was too big for the normal viewing setup  Click on the funny looking icon and it should take you to the link.  If that doesn't work, try this one.
<iframe src="Welcome to Flickr!" width="75" height="75" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sashbar

Judging by this photo, this lense simply has to go.


----------



## greybeard

sashbar said:


> Judging by this photo, this lense simply has to go.


yes but, it is so small that it makes the camera the same size as a P&S.  I'll keep it and probably add a 35mm


----------



## goodguy

greybeard said:


> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec


Went to the mall last weekend with the D750 and the 70-200mm 2.8 mounted on it, I looked like an elephant with the trunk sticking out, got lots of dirty looks from the people and one guy even told me off, luckily for me I am not overly worried about it, got some nice shots


----------



## goodguy

greybeard said:


> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec


Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors 
I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
The a6000 looks very impressive to me.


----------



## goodguy

Last thing I wouldn't get other lenses that will work as MF on this camera, the a6000 is well known for its blazing fast AF, why on earth would you buy a lens that cant use this awesome AF system ?


----------



## gsgary

goodguy said:


> Last thing I wouldn't get other lenses that will work as MF on this camera, the a6000 is well known for its blazing fast AF, why on earth would you buy a lens that cant use this awesome AF system ?


Zone focusing


----------



## greybeard

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
Click to expand...

The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!


----------



## goodguy

greybeard said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
Click to expand...

You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.

Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.


----------



## greybeard

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
> F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
> With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
> I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.
> 
> Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
> For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.
Click to expand...

The a6000 is selling pretty hot these days, it is only a matter of time before Sony or 3rd parties start making faster and more affordable lenses.  Right now if you want to use 2.8 zooms you have to use a bulky $350  A mount to E mount adapter and with Sony/Ziess A mount lenses.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the a6000 being small and discreet.


----------



## goodguy

greybeard said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
> F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
> With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
> I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.
> 
> Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
> For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The a6000 is selling pretty hot these days, it is only a matter of time before Sony or 3rd parties start making faster and more affordable lenses.  Right now if you want to use 2.8 zooms you have to use a bulky $350  A mount to E mount adapter and with Sony/Ziess A mount lenses.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the a6000 being small and discreet.
Click to expand...

putting aside size will these lenses give same AF speed as the a6000 native lenses ?


----------



## greybeard

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
> F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
> With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
> I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.
> 
> Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
> For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The a6000 is selling pretty hot these days, it is only a matter of time before Sony or 3rd parties start making faster and more affordable lenses.  Right now if you want to use 2.8 zooms you have to use a bulky $350  A mount to E mount adapter and with Sony/Ziess A mount lenses.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the a6000 being small and discreet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> putting aside size will these lenses give same AF speed as the a6000 native lenses ?
Click to expand...

Amazon.com : Sony LA-EA4 E-Mount to A-Mount Full-frame Adapter : Camera & Photo
plus
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-16-50mm-Standard-A-Mount-Cameras/dp/B005IY2OD4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420314341&sr=8-1&keywords=sony 16-50 2.8
or
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SAL70200G-70-200mm-Digital-Camera/dp/B000DZKOJ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420314395&sr=8-1&keywords=sony 70-200 f2.8

Sony 16-50mm f/2.8 DT SSM (SAL-1650) - Review / Lens Test

This should get one started.


----------



## Jay Vee

goodguy said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
> F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
> With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
> I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.
> 
> Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
> For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The a6000 is selling pretty hot these days, it is only a matter of time before Sony or 3rd parties start making faster and more affordable lenses.  Right now if you want to use 2.8 zooms you have to use a bulky $350  A mount to E mount adapter and with Sony/Ziess A mount lenses.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the a6000 being small and discreet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> putting aside size will these lenses give same AF speed as the a6000 native lenses ?
Click to expand...


No. Sony's EA1 and EA3 are straight through designs and will use the camera's AF. However A-mount lenses aren't designed to use the on sensor phase detection AF so focusing is very slow. These adapters will not AF any screw driven lenses either. People have report very slow AF with the Metabones adapters for Canon lenses too. 

On the EA2 and EA4 (full frame compatible) it uses the SLT AF module from Sony's a5x era cameras and bypasses the camera's AF. This yields much faster AF but still not as fast as native lenses. But it is more than sufficient for landscape, portraits and light action photography.

I'm sure Sony is already working new adapters using the AF module from the A77II and should give blazing fast AF.


----------



## goodguy

Jay Vee said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the mall last night.  I know the 16-50 gets no love from the testers but it is better than they would have you believe.  I went to the mall last night and did some candids.  Most people thought I was looking at a cell phone and paid no attention to me.  This shot was at 16mm f/11 ISO 3200  and 1/20 of a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 3200ISO and the picture is clean, clean, clean.......I love Sony sensors
> I dont think the lens is to blame here, just not very good composition, malls with their lighting and our general tendency to feel uncomfortable feeling of shooting in such busy places is not the "best" place to really get the best out of us and our equipment.
> I am sure you will get much better shots in a different place and different environment.
> The a6000 looks very impressive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sensor and in-camera processing are really great.  The live view from the tilting monitor compared to my D7000 is outstanding.  (I've heard that the d7100 is a little better)  The eyelevel finder is a mixed bag.  In low light it brightens which is nice but, the refresh rate is too slow for fast panning.  The 16-50 is so so and they are offering a 16-70 f/4 Zeiss that has tested much better but, it comes at the price of $999!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see for me there are 2 kind of zoom lenses, F2.8 and everything else.
> F4 is just Waaaayyyyy to slow for me.
> With F2.8 I get a very big lighting range to work with while F4 is not flexible at all and I am talking from a FF POV, crop sensor is even more limiting.
> I say it again and again, Sony makes good product but for some weird reason is concisely limiting their cameras with slow lenses, don't know why but they do.
> 
> Mirrorless is still a little behind DSLR in some aspects, I am sure it will not take long for these engineers to figure out how to improve it.
> For now the a6000 is probably one of the best mirrorless you can buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The a6000 is selling pretty hot these days, it is only a matter of time before Sony or 3rd parties start making faster and more affordable lenses.  Right now if you want to use 2.8 zooms you have to use a bulky $350  A mount to E mount adapter and with Sony/Ziess A mount lenses.  Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the a6000 being small and discreet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> putting aside size will these lenses give same AF speed as the a6000 native lenses ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Sony's EA1 and EA3 are straight through designs and will use the camera's AF. However A-mount lenses aren't designed to use the on sensor phase detection AF so focusing is very slow. These adapters will not AF any screw driven lenses either. People have report very slow AF with the Metabones adapters for Canon lenses too.
> 
> On the EA2 and EA4 (full frame compatible) it uses the SLT AF module from Sony's a5x era cameras and bypasses the camera's AF. This yields much faster AF but still not as fast as native lenses. But it is more than sufficient for landscape, portraits and light action photography.
> 
> I'm sure Sony is already working new adapters using the AF module from the A77II and should give blazing fast AF.
Click to expand...

 Thank you for the very interesting and informative reply


----------



## greybeard

Got a feel for the 16-50 today and it is much better at 18 than it is at 16.  At f/8 it is pretty sharp.  Here are a few shots I took today.  These are not meant to be an artistic statement but only to demonstrate how the 16-50 does through a very dirty window..


----------



## dxqcanada

I wish Sony (or someone else) would make more pancake lenses for the NEX ... I like the portability. 
I found the SEL1650 OK but lacking ... but it's small size is great for a pocket cam.

FYI: the LA-EA2 is pretty fast in focusing ... adds bulk, but I am using my NEX+LA as my backup to my SLT so it is still small to pack.


----------



## greybeard

dxqcanada said:


> I wish Sony (or someone else) would make more pancake lenses for the NEX ... I like the portability.
> I found the SEL1650 OK but lacking ... but it's small size is great for a pocket cam.
> 
> FYI: the LA-EA2 is pretty fast in focusing ... adds bulk, but I am using my NEX+LA as my backup to my SLT so it is still small to pack.


What lenses are you using with the LA-EA2?


----------

